# Problème envoi de mail: smtp Orange



## schwebb (12 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens poster ici une petite mésaventure et sa solution, à toutes fins utiles.

J'ai commencé à avoir un problème d'envoi de mails sur un de mes comptes Orange, puis sur les deux autres. J'ai tenté la solution smtp.msa-orange.fr, port 587, qu'on trouve sur Google (qui est notre ami) dès qu'on commence à fouiller un peu, mais ça n'a rien donné.

J'ai appelé l'assistance Orange, qui n'a pas su me répondre (ça m'étonne, tiens!), mais m'a proposé d'être rappelé par un expert. Celui-ci m'a aidé à tout régler en quelques clics.

La méthode: 
- préférences de Mail, rubrique Comptes, puis Informations du compte
- dérouler Serveur d'envoi, choisir "Modifier la liste des serveurs"
- cliquer sur le + pour ajouter un serveur
- double-cliquer dans la zone "Nom du serveur", et taper 193.252.22.74
- cliquer sur OK
- choisir ce serveur pour le compte concerné (dans le menu déroulant de Serveur d'envoi, encore), enregistrer les modifs
- quitter Mail, relancer, et normalement c'est réglé: ce serveur "direct" permet à nouveau d'envoyer des mails avec un compte Orange.

L'expert m'a expliqué que ce problème est apparu uniquement sous Leopard (Tiger, Linux et Windows ne sont pas touchés en masse), suite à une attaque informatique sévère dont a été victime Orange il y a trois semaines; cette attaque a amené le groupe à modifier ses serveurs smtp, et apparemment les modifs ne sont pas bien supportées par le nouveau félin.

Voilà, si ça peut servir...


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2008)

Bizarre... rien remarqué... enfin, c'est toujours bon à savoir.

Merci.


----------



## Nanaky (13 Mai 2008)

Eh bien chez moi ça ne marche toujours pas !

En fait étant chez orange, quand je suis connécté chez moi (ou j'ai une livebox et un connexion orange) tout va bien (envoi et reception)

Mais quand je suis au taf, là je ne peux que revevoir, plus envoyer.

Et cela même avec ta configuration, (c'est bien le port 25 avec ton config ?)


----------



## schwebb (13 Mai 2008)

Nanaky a dit:


> Eh bien chez moi ça ne marche toujours pas !
> 
> En fait étant chez orange, quand je suis connécté chez moi (ou j'ai une livebox et un connexion orange) tout va bien (envoi et reception)
> 
> ...



Non, 587. C'est de ma faute, je ne l'ai pas précisé. 
Ne pas cocher "Utiliser SSL", et pas d'authentification.

En revanche, il est peut-être normal que tu ne puisses pas envoyer de mail d'ailleurs que chez toi; Orange peut restreindre l'utilisation de ses serveurs quand la connexion vient d'un autre endroit (fac, bureau, bibliothèque, etc).
Pour ce cas de figure, il vaut mieux utiliser un autre smtp (gmail par exemple).


----------



## arielbreizh (24 Mai 2008)

Cher Monsieur,
Je m'empresse de vous adresser ce message : votre contribution sur le forum vient de me permettre de résoudre mon souci d'envoi de mail depuis mon mac, contre lequel je butte, je me bats, je lutte... depuis bientôt un mois.
Mille merci à vous pour avoir posté votre information ! 
Ariel Piou


----------



## schwebb (25 Mai 2008)

Je suis bien content que cela vous ait été utile.


----------



## jlb62 (25 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,
j'ai lu avec beaucoup d'intérêt ton post.
Depuis une semaine nous avions un pb similaire ( plus d'envoi de message avec Mail). Nous avons un compte orange et une liaison livebox inventel.
En revanche nous avons un MAC sous Tiger.

J'ai néanmoins essayé ta proposition,  cela a parfaitement fonctionné ( j'ai du néanmoins gardé le port 25 - alors que tu préconisait le 587)

Encore merci


----------



## schwebb (25 Mai 2008)

Du moment que ça marche...


----------



## lamiel (26 Mai 2008)

bonsoir,

hélas, cela n'a pas marché! j'ai espéré que j'avais trouvé la solution..
Je suis sur orange. Mon compte principal en wanadoo. marche (envoi et réception). deux autres adresses (orange et laposte) ne font que recevoir. Je ne m'en sers pas souvent pour envoyer mais il me semble que le problème est récent.
ma seule piste: j'ai converti mon adresse en de wanadoo en orange sur leur site. Mais sur mail, je suis revenue à wanadoo. mais ça n'explique pas tout.


imac léopard (depuis janvier), logiciel mail.


----------



## schwebb (26 Mai 2008)

lamiel a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> hélas, cela n'a pas marché! j'ai espéré que j'avais trouvé la solution..
> Je suis sur orange. Mon compte principal en wanadoo. marche (envoi et réception). deux autres adresses (orange et laposte) ne font que recevoir. Je ne m'en sers pas souvent pour envoyer mais il me semble que le problème est récent.
> ...



Bonjour,

C'est normal que le problème soit récent: Orange traite ses serveurs progressivement. Je pense que tu devrais essayer la manip préconisée par Orange (c'est en cas d'échec de cette manip que je conseille la mienne, comme indiqué plus haut): remplacer le smtp.wanadoo ou orange par smtp.msa-orange.fr, avec le port 587.


----------



## blacky (28 Mai 2008)

Un grand merci *schwebb* ! Grâce à ta solution, je peux enfin envoyer des mails depuis mail !
Mon compte yahoo était bloqué pour le smtp depuis début mars et impossible d'envoyer par orange également !

Merci encore ! 

Le port qui a marché est le 25 pour moi. 

*http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=83109*


----------



## jlscine (30 Mai 2008)

Merci pour cette manip car cela fait 3 jours que je me casse la tête sur ce problème sans trouver de solution, pourtant je suis Mac depuis bien longtemps, c'est presque une religion. Encore un mauvais point à Orange pour ne pas nous avoir prévenu. J'ai entré l'adresse que vous nous avez indiqué, je suis resté sur le port 25 et ça marche comme sur des roulettes!
Merci Jlscine.


----------



## schwebb (30 Mai 2008)

@ blacky et jlscine: de rien, content que ça marche.


----------



## FB78410 (25 Août 2008)

arielbreizh a dit:


> Cher Monsieur,
> Je m'empresse de vous adresser ce message : votre contribution sur le forum vient de me permettre de résoudre mon souci d'envoi de mail depuis mon mac, contre lequel je butte, je me bats, je lutte... depuis bientôt un mois.
> Mille merci à vous pour avoir posté votre information !
> Ariel Piou


bonjour
comment avez vous fait pour configurer vos comptes wanadoo ou orange ?
impossible d'y arriver
merci


----------



## asticotboy (25 Août 2008)

Intéressant... j'ai effectivement aussi un souci avec ma boite orange, je peux recevoir des mails, mais pas en envoyer.


----------



## Jacques L (6 Septembre 2008)

*Un grand merci à schwebb*, le serveur 193.252.22.74 fonctionne parfaitement pour moi avec le port 25, voilà un gros soucis d'éliminé 

Le truc qui me rendait fou : les mails refusaient de partir et restaient coincés dans la boite d'envoi, il suffisait que je ferme le portable, et il s'expédiaient à l'ouverture suivante


----------



## schwebb (7 Septembre 2008)

Content que ça marche!


----------



## asticotboy (7 Septembre 2008)

Merci schwebb ! ça fonctionne nickel maintenant !


----------



## schwebb (7 Septembre 2008)

Super!


----------



## bergamote (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Et merci aux posteurs qui nous ont fait partager leur précieuse expérience.
Malheureusement, les solutions proposées ici n'ont pas donné de résultat pour moi.
J'ai donc appelé le service client d'Orange. Réponse : on ne traite pas les problèmes liés à Mail, si vous voulez, on peut vous mettre en relation avec une cellule spécialisée, mais ça vous fera 29 euros la consultation.
J'ai refusé, je trouve que c'est un racket insensé exercé sur les utilisateurs de macs.
Mais en attendant, la messagerie, qui marchait, ne marche plus.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre adresse de SMTP miracle ?
Quelqu'un d'autre se serait-il cassé les dents sur le service client ?
Merci.


----------



## schwebb (28 Septembre 2008)

Non, moi j'ai plutôt voulu casser les dents au service client... 

Plus sérieusement: je n'ai pas d'autre solution que celle que j'ai initialement postée ici. À part utiliser un autre smtp (celui d'un hébergeur mail, par exemple), je ne vois pas trop.


Râle un peu, ils renonceront peut-être à te faire payer.


----------



## bergamote (28 Septembre 2008)

Merci Schwebb. 
Ce sont les envois en nombre qui bloquent, aussi petit soit le nombre parfois  (parfois, même le nombre 1 est déjà trop)
Donc, éviter les envois en nombre quand on a ce problème
Quitter mail, redémarrer, retenter avec un destinataire unique, en allant revalider les paramètres du smtp.
Et garder courage quoi qu'il arrive...


----------



## gangrel (25 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Pour information « smtp.orange.fr »
Subitement après modification de ma connexion internet impossible denvoyer un message avec le smtp dorange 
Le problème est lié en parti avec mail puisque cela fonctionner avec entourage
Dans un premier temps jai solutionné en utilisant gmail et son smtp  « smtp.gmail.com » avec identification mots de passe, solution intéressante pour les voyageurs pas besoin de changer de smtp à chaque connexion 
En fait javais modifié les DNS de la connexion internet  « 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220, 80.10.246.2, 80.10.246.129 »
Jai effacé les DNS et mis le DNS du routeur « live box » « 192.168.1.1 »
Là le SMTP orange fonctionne
Il fonctionne aussi avec les DNS dorange « 80.10.246.2, 80.10.246.129 » ceux renseigné dans la live box, et aussi si lon laisse les DNS orange en premier et les DNS spéciaux en dernier 
Mais le fait de rajouté des DNS pour une application spécifique, ça a bloqué le smtp orange uniquement avec mail


----------



## schwebb (25 Mars 2009)

Attention, les DNS d'OpenDns doivent être placés dans les préférences Réseau dans l'ordre (ce que tu sembles avoir fait) mais surtout *à l'exclusion de tout autre DNS*; ton problème vient peut-être de là.


----------



## qmeulders (4 Avril 2009)

Un an après, je découvre cet excellent message. J'ai acheté un xième iMac aujourd'hui, et même problème que vous un an après que ce message ait été posté.

Même proposition d'expert, aucune solution... c'est à hurler !!

Aussi, merci infiniment à l'auteur de ce message qu'il faudrait canoniser immédiatement pour son altruisme militant 

Quentin


----------



## schwebb (4 Avril 2009)

Ok, mais alors de mon vivant, que je puisse en profiter un peu. 


Bienvenue sur MacGé.


----------



## iManiac (23 Juin 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens poster ici une petite mésaventure et sa solution, à toutes fins utiles.
> 
> ...



Merci 1000 fois car la solution apportée en avril 2008 fonctionne parfaitement en juin 2009


----------



## Inor (20 Juillet 2009)

Merci Schwebb pour cette information. 

Mon Amie, qui vient d'acquérir un iMac 20", ne pouvait pas envoyer ses mails.
Je n'y comprenais rien. 
Ayant appelé la Hotline de la Fibre, elle a appris qu'Orange avait de gros Pb.
Mais un quart d'heure après, elle n'avait toujours pas de réponse.
Heureusement, il y a MacGénération ! Ça marche avec la méthode proposée. 
Encore merci !


----------



## schwebb (20 Juillet 2009)

Inor a dit:


> Merci Schwebb pour cette information.
> 
> Mon Amie, qui vient d'acquérir un iMac 20", ne pouvait pas envoyer ses mails.
> Je n'y comprenais rien.
> ...



Super, je suis bien content que ça marche.


----------



## glouglou65 (29 Août 2009)

encore un souci avec l' envoi de mail ...
j'ai un souci tout comme vous le décrivez dans ces pages de forum, j'ai essayé vos solutions mais je ne peux toujours pas envoyer de mail :s
Mon problème est peut être un peu différent cela dit :
la personne pour qui je dois configurer Mail (je n'utilise pas ce type de logiciel habituellement ni outlook ni thunderbird etc...) fais arriver dans sa boite Mail du courrier de son site internet et son fournisseur d'acces est wanadoo.
J'ai donc mis en serveur pop. son site internet.com et en smtp : wanadoo.fr 
la reception du courrier se fait mais pas l'envoi, même apres avoir appliqué vos conseils 

si vous aviez quelques infos pour moi d'ici ce soir ou demain ça m'aiderait grandement !

bon weekend à tous


bien sur il suffit que j'ai fini de taper le message pour que ça se decide de fonctionner  tant mieux!
merci pour cette aide indirecte mais précieuse!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2009)

Oubliez la messagerie Orange et passez sur Gmail.


----------



## Jacques L (30 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Oubliez la messagerie Orange et passez sur Gmail.


Bien d'accord, mais là, il s'agissait de la configuration de mail, et si le fournisseur est orange, il faut bien faire avec


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2009)

Jacques L a dit:


> Bien d'accord, mais là, il s'agissait de la configuration de mail, et si le fournisseur est orange, il faut bien faire avec



Mail sait très bien gérer plusieurs comptes. 

Moi-même, dans Mail j'ai un compte Orange et un compte Gmail. D'ailleurs, mon compte Gmail marche très bien alors que depuis 2 jours mon compte Orange fait des siennes en me réclamant régulièrement le mot de passe de messagerie. :mouais:

Mais comme mon compte Gmail est mon compte principal, c'est moins embêtant que si je n'avais que le compte Orange.

Et l'avantage de Gmail est que c'est indépendant du FAI. Donc le jour où on change de FAI, on n'a pas besoin de changer les adresses partout où on les a laissé.

Alors, que la messagerie Orange marche bien ou pas, je recommande Gmail.


----------



## schwebb (30 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Oubliez la messagerie Orange et passez sur Gmail.



+ 8000.

J'ai aussi laissé tomber Orange depuis, au profit de Gmail: aucun problème. Alors que sur la session de Tendre Amour, qui a encore son compte Orange, il y a très souvent le triangle devant le compte.

Orange sucks. 
Gmail rules. :love:


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Mail sait très bien gérer plusieurs comptes.
> 
> Moi-même, dans Mail j'ai un compte Orange et un compte Gmail. D'ailleurs, mon compte Gmail marche très bien alors que depuis 2 jours mon compte Orange fait des siennes en me réclamant régulièrement le mot de passe de messagerie. :mouais:
> ...
> Alors, que la messagerie Orange marche bien ou pas, je recommande Gmail.


Même souci avec Orange réclamant le mot de passe depuis deux jours. Gmail fonctionne bien dans Mail mais avec smtp.orange.


----------



## RubenM (8 Septembre 2009)

bonjour monsieur,
j'ai eu deux jours les problèmes smtp orange et les soucis de ne pas pouvoir envoyer ou d'ailleurs recevoir , j'ai lu les forums et fait les manip le port 25 , on décoche etc.....

Mais depuis ce matin après tard dans la nuit avoir supprimer le compte mail qui posait problème et l'avoir ajouté ce matin , tout est rentré dans l'ordre.... je ne comprends rien..... 

bon courage donc et patience peut être


----------



## Jacques L (8 Septembre 2009)

Exact, ça m'est déjà arrivé, un compte mail sur lequel j'avais des modifications à faire, et même si toutes les infos étaient correctes, il refusait de fonctionner. Après l'avoir supprimé et recréé, il a fonctionné impec, moi non plus je n'ai aucune idée du pourquoi de la chose. :mouais:


----------



## antonlyric (9 Septembre 2009)

_Bonjour, je viens de reconfigurer mon MacBook avec Snow Leopard tout neuf, tout marche sauf Mail pour l'envoi de messages: je réceptionne mais quand je veux envoyer, ça affiche "impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.orange.fr". J'ai vérifié mon serveur, l'adresse est correcte et le diagnostic de connexion Mail est ok. Comment faire?_

Bonsoir! j'ai essayé toutes les solutions de modification du serveur d'envoi que vous proposez et qui visiblement ont marché pour certains, mais sur mon mac ça ne marche pas: je ne peux toujours pas envoyer de message avec mail, alors que je les reçois sans problème. Je suis chez moi, avec ma live-box orange qui fonctionne. La seule solution que je n'ai pas appliquée est de supprimer mes comptes mail et de les recréer. En fait, j'ai commencé à le faire, mais me suis arrêté quand une alerte m'a signalé qu'en faisant cela, jallais perdre toutes mes boîtes aux lettres et mes messages archivés. Cela, je ne le veux pas. Comment faire pour sauvegarder ces archives de mon compte avant de l'effacer et de le recréer? Je rappelle que ce problème est né sur mon Mac dès que j'ai configuré "snow leopard". Avant, sur Mac OS 10.5, jusqu'à 10.5.9, tiut marchait bien. Sur le serveur d'Orange, mes comptes marchent bien toujours. c'est bien 1 problème de Mail, non? Comment faire?


----------



## Jacques L (9 Septembre 2009)

cela ne serait peut-être pas idiot de créer un nouveau compte xxx@orange.fr et s'il fonctionne avec mail, ce serait quand même une indication importante  pour la récupération éventuelle des anciennes boite à lettre, je ne suis pas compétent


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2009)

antonlyric a dit:


> _Bonjour, je viens de reconfigurer mon MacBook avec Snow Leopard tout neuf, tout marche sauf Mail pour l'envoi de messages: je réceptionne mais quand je veux envoyer, ça affiche "impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.orange.fr". J'ai vérifié mon serveur, l'adresse est correcte et le diagnostic de connexion Mail est ok. Comment faire?_
> 
> Bonsoir! j'ai essayé toutes les solutions de modification du serveur d'envoi que vous proposez et qui visiblement ont marché pour certains, mais sur mon mac ça ne marche pas: je ne peux toujours pas envoyer de message avec mail, alors que je les reçois sans problème. Je suis chez moi, avec ma live-box orange qui fonctionne. La seule solution que je n'ai pas appliquée est de supprimer mes comptes mail et de les recréer. En fait, j'ai commencé à le faire, mais me suis arrêté quand une alerte m'a signalé qu'en faisant cela, jallais perdre toutes mes boîtes aux lettres et mes messages archivés. Cela, je ne le veux pas. Comment faire pour sauvegarder ces archives de mon compte avant de l'effacer et de le recréer?


Au lieu de supprimer un compte, il suffit de le désactiver : Mail > Préférences > Comptes sélectionner le compte > Avancé et décocher Activer. Les anciens messages ne seront pas effacés.


----------



## Jacques L (10 Septembre 2009)

d'accord, c'est une solution pour qu'ils ne soient pas effacés, mais comment faire pour en recréer un strictement identique et lui faire prendre le relais alors que l'ancien refuse de fonctionner (si toutefois c'est bien ça la solution effacer et recréer à l'identique)


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2009)

antonlyric a dit:


> _Bonjour, je viens de reconfigurer mon MacBook avec Snow Leopard tout neuf, tout marche sauf Mail pour l'envoi de messages: je réceptionne mais quand je veux envoyer, ça affiche "impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.orange.fr". J'ai vérifié mon serveur, l'adresse est correcte et le diagnostic de connexion Mail est ok. Comment faire?_
> 
> Bonsoir! j'ai essayé toutes les solutions de modification du serveur d'envoi que vous proposez et qui visiblement ont marché pour certains, mais sur mon mac ça ne marche pas: je ne peux toujours pas envoyer de message avec mail, alors que je les reçois sans problème. Je suis chez moi, avec ma live-box orange qui fonctionne. La seule solution que je n'ai pas appliquée est de supprimer mes comptes mail et de les recréer. En fait, j'ai commencé à le faire, mais me suis arrêté quand une alerte m'a signalé qu'en faisant cela, jallais perdre toutes mes boîtes aux lettres et mes messages archivés. Cela, je ne le veux pas. Comment faire pour sauvegarder ces archives de mon compte avant de l'effacer et de le recréer? Je rappelle que ce problème est né sur mon Mac dès que j'ai configuré "snow leopard". Avant, sur Mac OS 10.5, jusqu'à 10.5.9, tiut marchait bien. Sur le serveur d'Orange, mes comptes marchent bien toujours. c'est bien 1 problème de Mail, non? Comment faire?



J'ai l'impression qu'il existe plusieurs threads sur des sujets assez proches... 
J'étais dans le même cas après avoir installé Snow Leopard. Dans Mail, je pouvais réceptionner mes messages mais pas en envoyer, avec un message d'erreur qui me parlait d'un serveur smtp...  
Depuis la mise à jour 10.6.1, tout va bien.


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (24 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour a vous

il y 'a presqu'un an,  schwebb avais résolut mon problème d'envois dans mail VS orange (merki)

mais v'la ti pas que depuis deux jour c'est reparti....  pas possible d'envoyer des mails ...
devant le serveur  j'ai : 193.252.22.74 (Déconnecté)....  

un truc qui me fait tiquer c'est que dans l'onglet "avancé" des "comptes"  j'ai le port 110 et dans les choix qui me sont proposé a l'authentification il n'y a pas "Aucune"..????  et comme choix il a Mot de passe ....


config MBP - OSX 10.5.8
FAI orange (délavé)


----------



## Jacques L (24 Septembre 2009)

Je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider, lassé par les problèmes récurents de connection avec orange j'ai petit à petit basculé tous mes comptes @orange vers gmail, je n'ai aucun problème avec et j'ai conseillé à tous mes amis de faire quelque chose de semblable 

Je sais que je ne t'aide pas beaucoup en écrivant cela, mais as-tu contacté orange à propos de ton problème, depuis le temps, c'est peut-être résolu 

Dernière minute Je suis allé faire un tour sur orange pour voir si je pouvais te trouver quelque chose et j'ai trouvé ça http://assistance.orange.fr/1805.php un comble, orange explique comment configurer un compte gmail dans mail 3.0, cocasse vous ne trouvez pas? d'un autre côté ça vaut le coup d'essayer en remplaçant gmail par orange, ce doit être un lapsus chez eux :love:


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (24 Septembre 2009)

Vi je l'ai vue aussi..... ca la fou mal pour orange....:rateau: 

pour une adresse perso... m'en fou de passer sur Gmail... 
mais c'est une adresse pro.... mes clients & fournisseur s'en servent et si je change en gmail il vas falloir qques années avant que TOUS ai fait le changement sur leur soft... ...

je vais envoyer un mail a orange....

merci pour ta réponse Jaques 


Edit...ca fonctionne avec smtp.orange.fr ...????


----------



## parfois (30 Septembre 2009)

moi aussi j'ai eu ce problème et il venait du fait que j'avais trop de brouillon de mails en attente. J'avais déjà remarqué qu'il buggait, ce n'est pas fait pour les envois en nombre...

voilà si ça peut aider quelqu'un ...

il suffit d'effacer tout ça et hop

cordialement


----------



## glouglou65 (3 Octobre 2009)

bon sang! ça re-debloque... depuis lundi, à nouveau impossible d'envoyer des mails depuis Mail ... je suis limite nervous breakdown...
je vais tenter de supprimer le compte et de le recréer, seulement si on peut sauver la boite aux lettre quelque part, est-ce possible?


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2009)

glouglou65 a dit:


> bon sang! ça re-debloque... depuis lundi, à nouveau impossible d'envoyer des mails depuis Mail ... je suis limite nervous breakdown...
> je vais tenter de supprimer le compte et de le recréer, seulement si on peut sauver la boite aux lettre quelque part, est-ce possible?


Lis le message #40.
La boîte aux lettres se trouve dans Maison > Bibliothèque > Mail > Mailboxes elle y reste si tu ne fais que désactiver le compte. Mais tu peux faire une sauvegarde.
Ensuite tu crées un nouveau compte.
Mais ton FAI serait Wanadoo, maintenant remplacé par Orange. As-tu essayé smtp.orange.fr ?


----------



## glouglou65 (3 Octobre 2009)

ok! marci 

oui, je ne mets pas smtp.wanadoo mais orange


----------



## papibob (2 Novembre 2009)

depuis plusieurs années je n'avais pas  de problème avec wanadoo

maintenant il me réclame le mot de passe, le serveur pop.wanadoo a expiré sur le port 110 et et les mails ne partent pas avec le smtp.wanadoo j'emploie le smtp de gmail !
et cela depuis une semaine 
les serveurs wanadoo ont-ils des problèmes ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2009)

Ce genre de problème arrive de temps en temps et ça vient effectivement d'eux.

Moi-même, ça m'est arrivé il y a quelques temps et, bien que ce soit pénible d'avoir le message en permanence, je m'en fous car j'ai un compte Gmail et mon compte Orange ne me sert que de 2e adresse de réception, jamais d'expédition.


----------



## Ninoche (20 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 

j'ai à mon tour des soucis pour envoyer des messages. J'avais modifié les dns et j'ai lu que ça pouvait poser problème. J'ai donc supprimé les dns google, et je n'ai laissé que celui d'orange. Celà ne fonctionne pas. J'ai essayé de changer l'adresse du smtp, le mettre le serveur alternatif, ... cela ne change rien.

Que me suggérez vous ?


----------



## Jacques L (21 Décembre 2009)

les dns, je n'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est, je n'utilise que des données google et aucune orange, j'ai changé de FAI, mais je n'ai pas modifié mes boites mail

Je ne peux que montrer mes réglages




là appuyer sur la flèche en face de serveur d'envoi (SMTP)
choisir modifier la liste des serveurs SMTP
choisir avancé et compléter comme ci-dessous



et compléter par


----------



## jefdijon (22 Décembre 2009)

j'ai le même problème que toi suite a l'installation de snow léopard!
j'aurai le service client entre 11h00 et 12h00!
je te tiens au courant!
a+


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2009)

Mon FAI est Orange et j'ai plusieurs comptes Mail.
Les mails du compte gmail ne peuvent être envoyés avec smtp.gmail.com
mais seulement avec smtp.orange.fr


----------



## schwebb (22 Décembre 2009)

Ninoche a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai à mon tour des soucis pour envoyer des messages. J'avais modifié les dns et j'ai lu que ça pouvait poser problème. J'ai donc supprimé les dns google, et je n'ai laissé que celui d'orange. Celà ne fonctionne pas. J'ai essayé de changer l'adresse du smtp, le mettre le serveur alternatif, ... cela ne change rien.
> 
> Que me suggérez vous ?



Hello,

- essaye sur une autre session (session à problème fermée), pour localiser le problème
- mise à jour combo (site Apple, section téléchargements) correspondant à ton système, même si le système est déjà à jour
- réparation des autorisations à tout hasard

Si ça ne va pas, on essayera autre chose.


----------



## jefdijon (22 Décembre 2009)

ben voilà, je pete les plombs! l'assistance appelle pas et j'ai tout essayer y compris la mise a jour de leopard en 10.6.2 et impossible d'envoyer avec Mail. je suis un vieux client avec une adresse wanadoo.fr et j'ai bien l'impression que le problème viens de orange!
quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## schwebb (22 Décembre 2009)

jefdijon a dit:


> ben voilà, je pete les plombs! l'assistance appelle pas et j'ai tout essayer y compris la mise a jour de leopard en 10.6.2 et impossible d'envoyer avec Mail. je suis un vieux client avec une adresse wanadoo.fr et j'ai bien l'impression que le problème viens de orange!
> quelqu'un a une idée?



Tu as essayé la manip décrite en début de fil? Si oui, alors tente les quelques manips du post 56.

Au pire, prends une adresse chez Gmail: que des avantages (voir plus haut, entre autres). :love:


----------



## jefdijon (22 Décembre 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Tu as essayé la manip décrite en début de fil? Si oui, alors tente les quelques manips du post 56.
> 
> Au pire, prends une adresse chez Gmail: que des avantages (voir plus haut, entre autres). :love:



MERCI pour ton aide j'ai essayer avec smtp.orange.fr et le port 25 et tout fonctionne!!!
au Ch....... les hotline et vive Mac Generation!

encore merci!


----------



## Ninoche (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 
j'ai finalement supprimé le smtp d'orange et recréé strictement le même, ce qui a fonctionné pour moi. Je n'utilise pas d'adresse orange, mais passant sur une livebox, je dois utiliser leur serveur d'envoi !
Merci encore.


----------



## schwebb (22 Décembre 2009)

Ninoche a dit:


> passant sur une livebox, je dois utiliser leur serveur d'envoi



Non, comme dit plus haut, tu peux contourner le smtp tout pourri d'Orange en prenant un webmail qui a son propre smtp, par exemple Gmail (qui a beaucoup d'autres qualités). 

Perso je suis passé 100% Gmail depuis l'époque où j'avais créé ce post, et je ne le regrette pas. À part une coupure ou deux par an, pour cause de bug ou de maintenance, ça roule. Chacun son boulot: Orange n'est plus que mon fournisseur d'accès (il fait ça très bien), mais le smtp, c'est Gmail.


----------



## Jacques L (22 Décembre 2009)

Si vous regardez mes recopies d'écran #53, vous verrez que ça n'a rien d'obligatoire, je n'utilise que les serveurs gmail


----------



## FlnY (19 Février 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens poster ici une petite mésaventure et sa solution, à toutes fins utiles.
> 
> ...



à coté de smtp.orange.fr j'ai toujours un (déconnecté) qui persiste malgré toute les solutions proposées


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2010)

Clic dans le champ smtp puis choisir Modifier la liste des serveurs smtp... et remplacer le serveur indésirable
Décocher N'utiliser que ce serveur


----------



## porte-plume (7 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai le même problème qui revient régulièrement (et parfois se résout tout seul sans que je comprenne pourquoi...). La réparation des autorisations et autres manips n'y ont rien changé. Bref, j'ai voulu désactiver mon compte gmail pour en re-créer un, mais aussitôt désactivé, les mails qui étaient jusque là bloqués dans la boîte d'envoi sont partis tous seuls ! Et après réactivation du même compte gmail dans les préférences de Mail, ça marche toujours ! ... pour le moment. Surtout, ne pas chercher à comprendre...

NBEDIT : étant en Guadeloupe, j'ai pour fournisseur Orange, il n'y a guère de choix ici, mis à part des FAI parfois douteux...


----------



## porte-plume (7 Octobre 2010)

j'ai parlé trop vite, le problème est revenu !
je vais essayer de passer à entourage, en espérant que ça règle le problème...


----------



## Jacques L (7 Octobre 2010)

Quand j'ai eu à faire à des blocages de Mail (ça fait longtemps que ce n'est plus arrivé) il me suffisait généralement de fermer Mail et de le rouvrir. Mais j'ai peur que cette solution ne soit trop courte. Une vérification dans le trousseau peut être utile aussi


----------



## pimousse42 (8 Octobre 2010)

Depuis plusieurs moi, nous avons des problème avec de nombreux client qui sont chez orange, pour l'envoie de message.
Souvent cela remarche après la suppression du serveur smtp.orang.fr et sa recréation.

Malheureusement cela revient sur 1 cas sur 5.
A ce moment là, on crée une boite gmail.
on configure gmail de sorte que l'envoi par gmail, soit bien par l'adresse orange.

Pour le moment pas trouver d'autre solution.


----------



## quetzalk (17 Mars 2011)

Bon je me rajoute à la liste des contaminés par ce problème... j'ai testé les solutions proposées (sauf de passer par gmail, chez qui je n'ai aucune envie de m'inscrire), et ça ne marche toujours pas. 

Pour info ça s'est produit quelques semaines après le passage sous Leopard (10.5.8), au début tout marchait bien, puis un problème une fois sur 10, puis plus rien ne passe en envoi de mails.

A part prier que ça vienne des serveurs (Orange) et que ça guérisse tout seul, est-ce qu'il reste quelque chose à faire  ?


----------



## papibob (17 Mars 2011)

pour info après l'installation de ma livebox j'ai encore eu ce problème
la solution mettre le serveur d'envoi : 193.252.22.91 et cliquer sur le bouton ports (25, 465, 587)
et tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## quetzalk (19 Mars 2011)

bon ça continue à déconner plein pot. 

un autre problème c'est que quand je modifie des préférences de Mail ces changements ne sont pas toujours pris en compte (des fois oui, des fois non) !  ceci même quand il me demande de confirmer "voulez-vous vraiment...?", si je quitte et relance Mail je retrouve - souvent, mais pas toujours - les réglages précédents, notamment les ports... :rateau:

autre nouveauté l'ordi de ma femme (on est connectés avec un modem ADSL + un routeur filaire) présente les mêmes symptômes, en pire (pas de réception possible à certains moments) ; est-ce que ça ne viendrait pas tout bonnement de chez Orange ? 

qzk


----------



## Inor (23 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir.

Moi aussi, de temps en temps, MAIL refuse encore d'expédier un message, avec le réglage normal ou avec l'adresse indiquée de remplacement. 
Il me suffit, actuellement, de quitter MAIL et de le relancer pour faire partir le message.
Curieux ?


----------



## ambrine (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

étant passé par un grand nombre de FAI, j'ai gardé beaucoup d'adresse email ainsi que les serveurs d'envois qui les accompagnent (mais il est tout naturel de pouvoir "croiser" les envois).

Ces derniers temps, c'est une hécatombe  plus rien ne marche (sauf gmail  ).

J'ai rentré le serveur décrit plus haut et il a fonctionné ce matin.


----------



## reou (30 Mars 2011)

essayer avec :  smtp.premium.orange.fr comme serveur d'envoi


----------



## coptere (30 Mars 2011)

ambrine a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> étant passé par un grand nombre de FAI, j'ai gardé beaucoup d'adresse email ainsi que les serveurs d'envois qui les accompagnent (mais il est tout naturel de pouvoir "croiser" les envois).
> 
> ...


Si tu n'est plus chez Orange, tu n'as plus accès à leur SMTP. 
Tu peux seulement récupérer tes mails Orange en utilsant le POP orange. 
Pour envoyer il faudra passer par le SMTP de ton FAI


----------



## ambrine (30 Mars 2011)

Ben non...
Je ne suis plus chez Free et j'ai toujours mon adresse free depuis 7 ans et le SMTP qui marchait bien jusqu'à hier,
Même chose pour club-internet, freesbee (SFR), libertySurf (SFR)...
Ne soit pas autant sûr de toi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------

Ce serveur "premium" ne marche pas chez moi ce matin.

Ce qui est étrange; c'est que Mail me dit qu'il peut se connecter au SMTP normal d'Orange, mais que celui-ci n'accepte pas mon adresse en xxxx@orange.fr lorsque j'essaye d'envoyer un mail.

Je précise que Orange est mon FAI actuel.


----------



## Jacques L (30 Mars 2011)

ambrine a dit:


> Ce qui est étrange; c'est que Mail me dit qu'il peut se connecter au SMTP normal d'Orange, mais que celui-ci n'accepte pas mon adresse en xxxx@orange.fr lorsque j'essaye d'envoyer un mail.
> Je précise que Orange est mon FAI actuel.


C'est sûrement idiot comme remarque, mais c'est bien xxxx@orange.fr ? parce qu'on ne peut pas remplacer wanadoo par orange dans les anciennes adresses xxxx@wanadoo.fr tout au moins je n'y suis jamais arrivé.


----------



## ambrine (30 Mars 2011)

Orange faisait des propositions au début pour modifier votre adresse en @wanadoo.fr en @orange.fr, c'était juste une question de publicité. Mais il fallait valider cette offre, qui n'était nullement obligatoire ni même suspensive, les 2 fonctionnant en parallèle et aboutissant dans la même et unique boîte de réception.


----------



## reou (30 Mars 2011)

" Ce serveur "premium" ne marche pas chez moi ce matin."

essayer en rajoutant votre nom d'utilisateur 
smtp.premium.orange.fr:nom d'utilisateur


----------



## ambrine (30 Mars 2011)

qu'est-ce-que vous appelez "nom d'utilisateur": l'email (avec ou sans @orange.fr) ne marche pas mieux ou bien l'identifiant servant à la connexion ADSL?


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Configurer Mail sous Mac Os X pour l'option Gigamail  ====> http://assistance.orange.fr/configurer-mail-sous-mac-os-x-pour-l-option-gigamail-2227.php


----------



## reou (30 Mars 2011)

ambrine a dit:


> qu'est-ce-que vous appelez "nom d'utilisateur": l'email (avec ou sans @orange.fr) ne marche pas mieux ou bien l'identifiant servant à la connexion ADSL?


Il s'agit du nom d'utilisateur défini dans la rubrique " informations du compte "


----------



## zoubi2 (30 Mars 2011)

ambrine a dit:


> Je ne suis plus chez Free et j'ai toujours mon adresse free depuis 7 ans et le SMTP qui marchait bien jusqu'à hier,
> _Même chose pour club-internet_



Non, désolé. Tout compte résilié chez SFR/Neuf/Club-Internet peut être supprimé à tout moment sans préavis. En entrée comme en sortie.
"Ils" ne suppriment pas forcément le compte tout de suite... Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'on peut compter dessus éternellement.


----------



## Jacques L (31 Mars 2011)

ambrine a dit:


> Orange faisait des propositions au début pour modifier votre adresse en @wanadoo.fr en @orange.fr, c'était juste une question de publicité. Mais il fallait valider cette offre, qui n'était nullement obligatoire ni même suspensive, les 2 fonctionnant en parallèle et aboutissant dans la même et unique boîte de réception.


Exact, ce que je voulais dire, c'est que si on décide de mettre orange à la place de wanadoo rien que pour faire moderne, si cela n'a pas été entériné par orange, ça n'arrive pas


----------



## coptere (31 Mars 2011)

Jacques L a dit:


> Exact, ce que je voulais dire, c'est que si on décide de mettre orange à la place de wanadoo rien que pour faire moderne, si cela n'a pas été entériné par orange, ça n'arrive pas



La démarche est simple depuis l'interface client Orange/Wanadoo : messagerie>mes préférénces>renommer mes adresses mail


----------



## Jacques L (31 Mars 2011)

Je ne suis plus chez orange, je voulais dire simplement que si on reçoit un mail @wanadoo il est imprudent de décider de le renommer dans son carnet d'adresse en @orange. Mais bon, c'est juste un point de détail qui ne mérit pas trop qu'on s'y attarde, je me suis sans doute mal exprimé :rateau:


----------



## marat (15 Mai 2011)

J'ai du reformaté mon mac et depuis j'ai plein de problèmes et notamment je ne peux plus lire mes mails orange et hotmail sur thunderbird
J'ai lu tous les messages des forums, les pages de google suivi tous les conseils mais ca ne marche toujours pas!!!!!
: j'ai configuré mon thunderbird pour caler ma boite orange:
-en remplacant le serveur par 193.252.22.74 ou 193.252.22.91 j'ai trouvé les deux options
-en enlevant utiliser SSL et mis le port 25 puis avec le port 587...
et ca ne marche toujours pas.. est- ce que quelqu'un peut récapituler toutes les étapes pour un benet des ordi..qui veut juste lire ses mail... 
merci d'avance...
marat


----------



## zoubi2 (15 Mai 2011)

marat,

Pour éviter qu'on ne parte dans tous les sens, le mieux serait de nous copier le message d'erreur complet.


----------



## javableue (2 Janvier 2012)

Depuis 1 mois, je ne pouvais plus envoyer de messages de mes deux mails (gmail et wanadoo) configurés sur Mail. Après avoir essayé tout et n'importe quoi, j'ai enfin, grâce à vous, trouvé la solution. J'ai simplement désactivé mes comptes, quitté puis réouvert Mail et réactivé mes comptes. Tout marche impeccablement. Et je revis... Merci.


----------



## Cat2235 (27 Février 2012)

Depuis 1 mois, je ne pouvais plus envoyer de messages , petit a petit mes comptes  configurés sur Mail (orange la poste hotmail) se sont bloqués pour l'envoi. Après avoir essayé tout et  n'importe quoi, j'ai enfin, grâce à vous, trouvé la solution. J'ai rentré 193.252.22.91 quitté puis réouvert Mail . Tout marche impeccablement. 

Merci.


----------



## yonder (18 Mars 2016)

schwebb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens poster ici une petite mésaventure et sa solution, à toutes fins utiles.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème. Sans avoir modifier mes paramètres de compte, je ne peux plus envoyer de mail, un message d'erreur m'indiquant que le serveur SMTP n'est pas bon. J'ai fais ce que tu indique, mais les valeurs 193.252.22.74 ne fonctionne pas. Sans doute ont elles changé depuis. En connaissez vous d'autres ?
Merci


----------



## ambrine (21 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

il faut être attentif au message d'erreur que retourne Mail. J'ai eu aussi des soucis et les solutions se trouvent en étudiant le message d'erreur. J'explique mon dernier problème lié (probablement) à l'envoie de mail à partir d'une adresse autre que mon FAI Orange. Normalement il n'y a pas besoin d'identification pour déposer le email sur le smtp d'orange, mais là, d'après l'erreur retournée, le serveur voulait une authentification !... J'ai modifié les paramètres du compte en sélectionnant "mot de passe" et en renseignant mes identifiants du compte POP (serveur de réception).
Je me souviens que parfois il grince sur un numéro de port, il suffisait de le modifier tel qu'indiqué dans le message d'erreur.


----------

